# 2.0 Beetle Overheating



## bugwubber (Apr 13, 2009)

Have a Y2K beetle with 2.0 that is overheating.
Coolant level was fine.
Running the heater on high helps and can make the blinking temp light go away.
I immediately thought oh, well, must be waterpump! so I changed it out with a new one, and replaced the timing belt as well.
Imagine my disappointment when I discovered the old water pump was just fine...
Then I noticed the fans weren't running even when the overheat light was on. (unless I turned the a/c on) Yesterday it appeared the fans WERE running even with A/C off but still had overheating light come on. One fan did make a squealing noise that went away when I kicked it. Fuses all look good.
Any thoughts on what it might be? I'm currently running 5W20 synthetic, have the $24/gal vw coolant.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Beetle Overheating (bugwubber)*

Check the fuses on top of the battery......
or possibly a faulty thermostat?


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 Beetle Overheating (vwbugstuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugstuff* »_or possibly a faulty thermostat?

When the thermostat fails; it sticks open... allowing the engine to run cooler than designed.
You're looking for the following to check / replace:
* coolant temperature sensor
* fan temperature switch
- Erik


----------



## bugwubber (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok, got a new coolant temp sensor. Made sure the heater, a/c etc were off. Drove around the neighborhood then got on the highway. After 2 miles or so at 65-70mph the red coolant light came back on. Turned the heater to high and slowed down and the light went out. So scratch off waterpump and temp sensor.


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (bugwubber)*

Time to check proper coolant flow.
You may have some sort of blockage...
Have you checked for proper fan operation?
- Erik


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (bluefox280)*

Ive got 5$ on water pump


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_Ive got 5$ on water pump

Even though the OP said he replaced it?
- Erik


----------



## bugwubber (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

unfortunately i put $80 on it. Anyone need a perfectly fine used water pump?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (bluefox280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluefox280* »_
Even though the OP said he replaced it?
- Erik

Reading comprehension Fail. Sorry


----------



## bugwubber (Apr 13, 2009)

So wifey asked me tonight- "Honey, whatcha doing?" Naturally my reply was "Cooking car parts". Hmmm 80, 90, 95.... water's starting to boil, still no pop on that thermostat. So I'm going to call it- thermostat, stuck closed. I'll try and replace that tomorrow and post results.


----------



## bugwubber (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 Beetle Overheating (vwbugstuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugstuff* »_Check the fuses on top of the battery......
or possibly a faulty thermostat?

Well, bought a new thermostat and put the old and new in the pot together on the stove. Sure enough at around 90 degrees C, the new thermostat opened up while the old one stayed shut.
Kudos to you vwbugstuff! Everyone, thanks for your input!
Now to fix the oil dipstick tube I broke getting the thermostat out.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Beetle Overheating (bugwubber)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dipstick tube is less than $10.
And don't forget to keep an eye on the battery-top fuse box. I think I check ours every time I check the oil.


----------

